# "Has boron something to do with K ?"



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

Because of my "K problems" (the more K the more burned and stunted tips and severely twisted leves) I'm coming to the conclusion that boron might have something to do with K. Does higher levels of K put higher demands on B uptake or not ? Or, does higher K levels cause boron to be more toxic ?
Nevertheless, boron deficiency resembles Ca one. I use two trace fertilizers: one of them is designed for daily dosing and the second one - to dose to changed water only. The both ones are produced especially to fertilize pure RO water (I reconstitute RO water separately). The first fertilizer (for daily dosing) contains 150 ppm of B. I dose about 5 ml a day per my 200L tank. 50% weekly WC are performed. I calculated it will accumulate about 0,04 ppm B. Adiddtionaly, another portion of B is added to the tank from the second fertilizer. Unfortunately, I don't know how much B it contains but I was told it was quite a lot. Do you think that boron may be more toxic when more K is added ?


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi kekon,

I forgot most of what you did the last couple of weeks as to solve the problem.
Did you try elevated CaCl2 levels as well?


Regards,
Detlef


----------



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, I did but it seemed to me it was little harmful for plants. I dosed 20 ppm Ca only from CaCl2 and it was also 35 ppm Cl. After each WC some leaves looked as if they were withered. The withering dissapeared after lowering Cl to max. 15..20 ppm Cl.


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi again,

personally I would not dose 20ppm Ca solely from CaCl2. 

Your math is right if you used CaCl2 x 2H2O. Cl at 35ppm seems high to me. 

The salt which I use for reconstitution of DI water contains around 12ppm Cl when it hits 20ppm for Ca.

Sorry not much help from me, may be more knowledgable chime in.

Regards,
Detlef


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

edit


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*About potassium*

I accidentally overdose potassium for around 2 months.
I don't know if it's related but the tip of my elodea look damage and somewhat red brown.

My ludwiga develop damage new leaves even anubias nana.

I read that excess of potassium can result in low calcium, magnesium and iron uptake.

My KH is actually higher for some reason (no intake from the plant??)
between 50 to 60 ppm (habitually around 30 to 40) and my GH is 120 ppm.

This mean that my magnesium is almost absent???

Well I will change some water to reestablish the correct kh gh balance. Add RO water to lower the kh to 30 and add magnesium for my 100, 120 ppm GH.

My father was saying 
<<Only the one that do nothing make no mistake...>>


----------

